# Proud Lake DNR...



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I swung over to Proud Lake today to put in an hour of so of fishing. I stopped at the DNR office to get my annual parking pass and was met with quite a bit of resistance. I walked to the front door, noticing that the sign said open Monday & Wednesday 1-3. Today was Tuesday. So I knocked...no answer. I walked to the side of the building, at least five cars. So I knocked again...no answer. I walked again to the side of the building and saw another door, so I knocked. Immediately an employee opened the door, literally shouting, "what do you want?" I replied, nicely, "I was hoping to pick up an annual parking pass." He fired back, "did you read the sign on the door?"
"Yes, it said open Monday and Wednesday...(long pause as he glared at me) today is Tuesday..."
"Meet me around front."
I walked to the front and he opened the door. "This is my lunch break." 
"Ok, I apologize...I just wanted to get a permit for the year and wasn't sure if anyone was here today..."
"Well we are."
"Ok, I see that now."
I then went on to explain that I had a rental car with me and asked if it was ok if I put the sticker in the window until I get my car back from the shop, in a week or so. His reply, "Well that's not going to work.
Long pause...
"Ah, so what do you want me to do, drive in there with no pass, or purchase this pass (holding it up), place it in my window, and stick it on my car when I get my car back. I really don't think I'm going to purchase two of these so that Enterprise can park in MI state parks in 2008 for free."
"Well....it'll work for today, but not after today."

Bottom line is this, I apparently ruined this guy's day by willingly following the rules and purchasing a parking pass. Generally speaking I have always valued the DNR when others have lambasted them. I do feel that they do a good job and often get a bad rap. However, this guy really did bother me. I purchase my license every year, I buy a pass every year, I am contributing to his job, and this guy treats me like I just kicked his dog in the face?? Didn't sit well with me. 

I did file a complaint with the DNR office, stating that I was a little put off by this guy, but I doubt much will happen.

On a lighter note, I caught about 5 fish, all on streamers. They fought about like a slow walleye, but it was fun to get out. I may have stayed too long, as my legs literally became numb and my feet felt like they were no longer part of my body. 

Anyway, have fun out there. Don't let this event jade your view of the DNR, this guy just had a bad day or something.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That sounds about typical for them at PL

Last year they had 2 officers giving tickets for parking and none selling passes (on a Sunday).


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> That sounds about typical for them at PL
> 
> Last year they had 2 officers giving tickets for parking and none selling passes (on a Sunday).


That happens a lot...only time they are reliable to be there is Friday night before the opener...they usually aren't even there Saturday morning, just come through and write tickets later.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

So when/where is somebody that works 8-4 supposed to get a parking pass? I got to the Pontiac Lake headquarters at 5:00 today to buy one and the gate was locked but the sign says park now open year-round, purchase a parking pass at headquarters!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I fished for about and hour and a half this morning, until I LITERALLY got pushed out of my spot. So I went up to the dam to have a cup of coffee and relax, and spoke with a guy from the DNR, name of Steve. He was very nice and polite and we ended up talking for over an hour. Come to find out, we knew a few of the same people. I know it wasn't him, because he was one of the nicest people I have met out there.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Once in a while you run into the ones that think they are higher than everyone else and dont realize that if it wasnt for outdoorsman , they wouldnt have jobs . Dont let him get you down . He's obviously a moron .


----------



## RON G (Mar 25, 2006)

I wounder if they get Doulble Time for working Sundays no wounder there broke I was there last year Scouting around and got a ticket , there was another DNR at the bulding painting , i ask if they get paid double time for sunday work , HE SMILED, didnt answer me .


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Fellas,

We know one bad apple can ruin a whole bunch, but let's not be too harsh until we walk a mile in someone's shoes...

The guy was probably having a rough day.

I encountered a similar scenario at Bald Mountain the other day. Went to get a park pass and the office was closed. Walked around back and a DNR guy was cutting wood on a table saw. I waited until he finished (not a good idea to startle someone on a table saw). He greeted me warmly, apologized for not being at the desk, and promptly got me my pass and chatted me up. 

And I interrupted him.

All I am saying is maybe this guy you encountered just got back from his mandatory winter layoff, is pressured because he is behind in his work, was taking a 15 minute lunch instead of a half-hour, and maybe his dog died that morning...who knows??

I have not once had a negative experience with a CO. One even let me go when I was a teenager fishing with beer and without a license:bloos:

I am glad you recognized that he was probably just having a bad day. It happens to us all.

I see these guys as our allies in every sense...Unlike the DEQ, but that's a different wax worm..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Did anyone happen to get the stocking stats?

I might get that "eye-problem" this afternoon


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Bad day or not , you should never show someone that much disrespect or demean someone . Especially if you are a public official .


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

TroutSeeker71 - "So when/where is somebody that works 8-4 supposed to get a parking pass? I got to the Pontiac Lake headquarters at 5:00 today to buy one and the gate was locked but the sign says park now open year-round, purchase a parking pass at headquarters!"

You can get annual or day passes anytime before they close near sundown(sat and sun too) at the Island Lake shooting range office.


----------



## schap1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have ever tried purchasing On-line. You can by your Annual tags online just like your license. Just go to the Parks and Recreation section of the DNR web site and click on "*2008 State Park Motor Vehicle Permits Now Available"* and follow the intructions.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I talked with a DNR employee in the parking lot yesterday. Super nice guy, gave me a map with the fish stock numbers. Now some of the "fisherman" out there are another story


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

schap1 said:


> Have ever tried purchasing On-line. You can by your Annual tags online just like your license. Just go to the Parks and Recreation section of the DNR web site and click on "*2008 State Park Motor Vehicle Permits Now Available"* and follow the intructions.


 
here's the link - cost is $24 for a resident annual MVP http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365-82938--,00.html


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

Firemedic said:


> I fished for about and hour and a half this morning, until I LITERALLY got pushed out of my spot. So I went up to the dam to have a cup of coffee and relax, and spoke with a guy from the DNR, name of Steve. He was very nice and polite and we ended up talking for over an hour. Come to find out, we knew a few of the same people. I know it wasn't him, because he was one of the nicest people I have met out there.


 
When you first came up onthe bridge were there 2 guys talking to Steve? Think we said hi to each other.


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey all

I was talking with a DNR guy and he was telling me they put X number of 7 or so inch rainbows in and their hope is that they will adapt and stay in the river year round. Anyone know if the DNR has attempted this before? If so, it did not work, correct? just curious to know...


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Some DNR are *****holes but i have seen scientist dnr that are a lot nicer 
and i think that is because they dont get the privalage of giving out tickets and i think because officers have the privallage and it goes too far and they think they are super cop. Also what i dont understand is they have more power than a police officer which makes no sense because one saves animals and one saves people. Now i am not saying they are all bad just some take the job for granted and write out tickets like they are signing autographs.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I was talking to a guy I ran into the day before and he got one of those $6 tickets......only thing is he has had his annual pass for almost a month now.


----------



## SiouxerBrewer (Aug 4, 2007)

dobes said:


> Bad day or not , you should never show someone that much disrespect or demean someone . Especially if you are a public official .


What he said. Furthermore, just because you work for the govt. doesn't mean you can treat all of your customers like you work at the DMV (dept of state or whatever we call it here). A little professionalism goes a long way.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

stcolympia said:


> When you first came up onthe bridge were there 2 guys talking to Steve? Think we said hi to each other.


Probably, but I usually say hi to everyone I pass.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I usually go to the Proud Lake Campground and but my pass there. Have not had a problem with it not being manned in the past at reasonable hours.
-Jeff


----------



## SeanFly (Sep 23, 2002)

I got dinged $8 as I am a non Michigan resident, I got there before they opened and did not realize they had a self check in.. Paid when I left and found all staff to be friendly, talked on the water with one of the officers as I took a break and he seemed to be a super guy, I think some of the problems fall from lack of funding and with no one to cover his lunch perhaps he was frustrated but being rude to you in know is not justified.. But I guess we all have our days....


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be great if those small bows made it. I have seen larger ones that were in ok shape into the summer so mabey it is possible. They might just go upstream and into the lake though...


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I was up there earlier today on the bridge watching some of the fish and I saw several (10 or so) above the dam. They were within a few feet of the dam swimming sporadically around, but there were a decent number up there. I talked to a DNR CO that was watching the fish too and he said that he saw a few jump up. This guy was very NICE; makes up for the parking pass incident. He seemed pretty confident that the ones that shoot up past the dam when the water is too warm and go deep in the lake will make it. As for in the river...most he said will die as the water gets too warm. 

Also, while fishing I noticed that a lot of the fish were hanging tight together in schools located right in the middle of the river. There were a few pods of bows, 10-20 in number, all just hanging out. Got a few to chase a streamer, but no hookups with these fish. I thought it was a little strange.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

They're probably concentrating around deeper troughs, where more oxygen can be found and its cooler.

I've seen the same in WI streams.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Queequeg said:


> Also, while fishing I noticed that a lot of the fish were hanging tight together in schools located right in the middle of the river. There were a few pods of bows, 10-20 in number, all just hanging out. Got a few to chase a streamer, but no hookups with these fish. I thought it was a little strange.


The fish that are visible and accessible have been beat to death. I'm almost tempted to take the pontoon in there and fish the middle which is tough to wade with the high water.


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont understand why they are so rude. There was a woman in there a couple years back that i could have punched in the eye. LOL. At least she could have had a monthy excuse, but for a guy well? he's just a you know what. :rant: What comes around goes around.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

When it comes to DNR and CO's, the younger guys are usually the real jerk-offs...the guys that just got their jobs a few months prior and are on a pwoer trip. I had one accuse me of attempted snagging while steelhead fishing as I twitched my rod while bottom bouncing. Anyone who fishes for steelies knows when you feel your line hold up on a rock or snag, you twitch the rod and continue your drift. I think he caught on that I was not trying to foul hook fish when he realized I was running a 6 foot long leader consisting of 6 lb. test flourocarbon with one small splitshot and a #10 wide bend hook and a fresh spawn sac on it. After checking my liscenses and my equipment, he continued harassing my buddy and I for probably 5 minutes before I finally told him to either write me a ticket or go fly a kite:lol: The best part of the whole story is about 5 minutes after he walked up on the bridge and I came out from under it with a chrome hen on my line givin' me the headshake, spawn sac stuck right in her lip  CO's are just like cops. If you're lucky, you run into a decent one, but for the most part, they're a**holes! Good luck fellas!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Are small boats aloud on proud lake and how do you fish for the trout to catch them?You can reply via pm if you want.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

stinger63 said:


> Are small boats aloud on proud lake and how do you fish for the trout to catch them?You can reply via pm if you want.


Yes,but you cannot legally fish above the dam until the last Saturday in April.
Hitting them in the lake is tough,but it can be done,much easier in the river.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

dinoday said:


> Yes,but you cannot legally fish above the dam until the last Saturday in April.
> Hitting them in the lake is tough,but it can be done,much easier in the river.


So after the last saturday in april can you fish with bait ,spinner etc and how many trout can be kept?


----------



## Bluegillhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

Saturday fishing was a ball. Here is a pic. 

Bluegillhunter


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sure was! Landed 4...two browns and 2 bows. One rainbow was 4.5 lbs. After the morning rains they started surface feeding. They are still stacked up in certain places. The smaller ones were more aggressive.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Overall the DNR employees have impressed me and even surprised me to some extent with their professionalism and friendly attitude towards sportsmen.

There's Tom Bagwell in Petosky who will chat you up until your tired of talking, throwing out loads of up to date info of his travels through out the area. I've emailed him and have received a generally prompt and cheerful response.
Then Mark Tonello who posts on this site, I emailed him with what turns out what was a stupid question as the report that I was requesting information about was located plain as day on the DNR's web-site.

Yet he gave me what I needed, then lo and behold, the author of the 75 page and very in depth report emailed me a few days later asking me my opinion of what I thought of it and if I found it helpful. Man, that was too cool, and I was able to hit him up for answers to some questions I had, and was able to get a bit more information out of him.

Then there was the state forestry people I had contact with, with one still sending me information he thinks I would be interested in.

Overall these people have been pretty darn decent if treated politely and with respect.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

RON G said:


> I wounder if they get Doulble Time for working Sundays no wounder there broke I was there last year Scouting around and got a ticket , there was another DNR at the bulding painting , i ask if they get paid double time for sunday work , HE SMILED, didnt answer me .


No they don't get double time for working sundays. If they our i want to know what i'm doing wrong


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

pdkpotocki said:


> No they don't get double time for working sundays. If they our i want to know what i'm doing wrong


Pdk , you didn't get the memo about the new contract. ???:lol:


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

QueenQ -Do any of these faces look familiar.

http://www.friendsofproudlake.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/100_0018.jpg

http://www.friendsofproudlake.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/100_0022.jpg

It would be nice to post the office hours of the state parks on the DNR website , must be an over site.:corkysm55, I would think most parks have their own set of different hours .

Here's an email address from a support group.

http://www.friendsofproudlake.org/


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

My buddy got two tickets for parking. one at 11:30 pm and at 12:10 am opening night. That's ridiculous. It was some Kubacki or something like that. what a looser.. :lol:


----------

